# 97 sentra starter problem, relays?



## sgnilward (Dec 22, 2005)

I've searched a bit and can't find the exact problem so here it goes.....

I've had some hard starts before, flooding issue wore down the starter a bit, so it may be a bit burnt up for sure.... 

To add to this, as I was picking up a new starter, it died right at the parts store. Picking up the new starter, there was a bulletin included in the package saying that the "starter relay" and inhibitor relay needed to be also replaced, and first before all else.

A local dealership told me where to find the relay, and it was not there. The part recommended on the bulletin was easily found at the parts store, but did not show up when searching for 97 nissan sentra parts. hmm.... the inhibitor relay was not in stock today.

So, what is going on here?

Ignition relay? Inhibitor relay? Starter? Solenoid?

Anyone else have a weird starter swap?

Thanks


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sgnilward said:


> I've searched a bit and can't find the exact problem so here it goes.....
> 
> I've had some hard starts before, flooding issue wore down the starter a bit, so it may be a bit burnt up for sure....
> 
> ...


Never heard this before but I haven't had to replace my starter. The solenoid is a part of the starter. They aren't separate to my knowledge on cars anymore. If it came with relays, I'd say go for it. Put the starter in and see what happens. Make sure you got new plugs, wires, cap, rotor if that has never been done. Flooding usually on occurs on these cars when you move it a short distance and then shut it off. Fix, is to push the gas to the floor and keep turning the key until it fires.


----------



## sgnilward (Dec 22, 2005)

The problem and the fix:

Relays were a red herring.

Loose positives and grounds causing slow starts and damaging the starter over time.

Replaced starter, replaced and tightened cables.

Starts very well now.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

sgnilward said:


> The problem and the fix:
> 
> Relays were a red herring.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it fixed. Wiring brushing ends and using a lube also helps in good connections.


----------

